# How to repair this chair



## Kidneycutter (14 Feb 2022)

Not sure how to repair this chair.


----------



## TRITON (14 Feb 2022)

If the top section is doweled in, you'll need to cut flush, drill and install a new one.
Hardest part is lining up any ragged sections. But looking at it i think those are quite clean and its only the dowel has snapped. - Is it a central dowel. Its hard to actually see properly
The left side joint just looks a simple glue up. and modern glues will likely give a stronger bond.

This is the result of people trying to lift the chair by its back. instead of lifting it properly.


----------



## Kidneycutter (14 Feb 2022)

Hi, I’ve had a closer look and there seem to be some interesting joints the same on both sides. Whether this is a repair I don’t know. I think I coul be original because the rake angle is quite big on the back. Joint is not that clean either.
It’s a tenon not a dowel in the top.


----------



## Jacob (14 Feb 2022)

Kidneycutter said:


> Hi, I’ve had a closer look and there seem to be some interesting joints the same on both sides. Whether this is a repair I don’t know. I think I coul be original because the rake angle is quite big on the back. Joint is not that clean either.
> It’s a tenon not a dowel in the top.


Looks like a bodge from new. Impossible joints to keep tight with glue.
I'd look at steel mending plates to bridge the joints. Can be done carefully - set in and even shaped. Given time wear and rust makes them less visible.


----------



## mr.alan. (15 Feb 2022)

It’s always difficult to advise without having the item in front of you . But from what I can see - I feel they are original joints from the start . It’s going to take a fair bit of time and effort - and you need to think about is the effort worth it? If so - I would make sure the repair is really substantial- because of the stress it will be under. That would be my priority- then depending on your skills - colour match the repair using standard methods ( French polish - pigments ) Good luck with your repair .


----------



## TRITON (15 Feb 2022)

Jacob said:


> I'd look at steel mending plates



LEAVE THIS FORUM NOW.


----------



## Jacob (15 Feb 2022)

TRITON said:


> LEAVE THIS FORUM NOW.



No seriously - I've seen lots of old stuff carefully repaired with blacksmith-made brackets as carefully done as orthopaedic surgery; shaped, contoured, hardly noticeable. Unavoidable once a structure is past a certain point, if it's worth it. 
A highly respectable tradition - along with the plain mending plates/brackets you can still buy in Wilco's, B&Q etc.
Here's one simple variety on a windsor chair, probably off the blacksmith's shelf, but I've seen others beautifully made to fit. Must dig out the snaps.


----------



## baldkev (15 Feb 2022)

Jacob said:


> No seriously - I've seen lots of old stuff carefully repaired with blacksmith-made brackets as carefully done as orthopaedic surgery; shaped, contoured, hardly noticeable. Unavoidable once a structure is past a certain point, if it's worth it.
> A highly respectable tradition - along with the plain mending plates/brackets you can still buy in Wilco's, B&Q etc.
> Here's one simple variety on a windsor chair, probably off the blacksmith's shelf, but I've seen others beautifully made to fit. Must dig out the snaps.
> 
> ...



Isnt that a coat hook?


----------



## skeetstar (16 Feb 2022)

Actually that reinforcing looks good and is in keeping with the chair.


----------



## Jacob (16 Feb 2022)

baldkev said:


> Isnt that a coat hook?


No it was purpose made wrought iron, threaded nut at one end under the seat and CS holes on the flat. It was a rescued pair but I put one on each chair - probably added 30 years to the life of two battered old chairs! 
Keep meaning to ask a blacksmith for a few more. Could have them straight, to be bent to fit, with aid of a little heat.


----------



## TRITON (16 Feb 2022)

baldkev said:


> Isnt that a coat hook?


So the black smith used a coat hook


----------

